# Which Lovecraftian Old One are you?



## MrParaduo (Nov 19, 2009)

This was part of a post to a thread of mine in the Library, but I wanted to see how good it really is, since it's the first one I ever made with an actual quiz program. It's just 12 questions long, and 8-10 people think it's pretty accurate, but still, I think it might have some bad questions in it that need to be fixed-HOWEVA!! If you criticize me, be warned that I ignore the low brow! In other words: Be nice!

P.S: Anyone else like Herbert West: Reanimator? (the story or movie, either way leave a post.) 

http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/15701029/which-lovecraftian-old-one-are-you


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2009)

*Cthulhu*






 	 	Like your name, you can be interpreted in many different ways, ranging from terrible monster to cute and goofy. Although many things come foreign to you, it is easy to make friends, even when you don't know people directly, and these people come to adore you with a zealous devotion that is almost insane. Also, no matter how different or harsh you are to your social connections, you're easily forgiven and loved, even earning more followers without even raising a finger, usually making you lazy, but not enough that you forget to venerate your philosophies and superiors as if a priest would his/her god, rather, you diligently wait for the right moment before starting anything important or mundane. Your interests include: Water sports, family activities, philosophical debate, astronomy as well as arts and crafts. Your career choices will mostly be revolving around religion, exotic culture, aquatic life, swimming, science and art. Favorite term? Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!!


----------



## Kipple (Nov 21, 2009)

> *Yog-Sothoth*
> 
> Without question, you have a sense of wit about yourself. Knowledge and wisdom are your key aspects and/or desires near bar none to anything else life has to offer. You're more or less a hermit, and apathy is your usual response to anything not generally regarding you or your motives. You are akin to those who watch rather than do, preferring to learn from a safe distance and from other people's mistakes and examples, but will commit to action when necessary or when too hard to avoid, though you are usually the one most will come to when needing advise. Your interests include: Science, mathematics, games of logic and strategy, history and philosophy. Your career ideals go from historian, scientific study, writer, editor, doctor and gate keeper. Favorite Term? Y'AI'NG'NGAH YOG-SOTHOTH H'EE-L'GEB F'AI TRHODOG UAAAAH!!



UAAAAH!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Kipple said:


> UAAAAH!



Hey me too


----------



## Kipple (Nov 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hey me too



Cool.

What are we supposed to be doing now? am I supposed to meet you for sudoku? we can talk about that book we both like or bitch about achewood.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 21, 2009)

Another Yog Sothoth.


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 21, 2009)

> Y'golonac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice. Pretty accurate too if I do say so myself.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 21, 2009)

Y'golonac


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 21, 2009)

*Nyarlathotep*
Swab and savvy, you're regarded as the most sneaky and wonderful of the majority. You're a jack of all trades, capable of learning languages and different cultures, but also play in politics and propaganda with envious talent. You're so able to adapt to your surroundings as well, it's as if you're invisible to whatever crowd you hide in, though loving to show off on occasion. But even with this talent and power, you aren't one for major spot light, rather preferring to either stand as second in command or the shadow lord behind a figure head, usually causing some to wish vengeance on you. Your interests include: fashion, culture study, deceptive intrigue, hard working, science and music. Your career hopes are based around politics, news reporting, psychology, entertainment, spying, management and fine arts. Favorite term? None, you prefer music!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Kipple said:


> Cool.
> 
> What are we supposed to be doing now? am I supposed to meet you for sudoku? we can talk about that book we both like or bitch about achewood.



I don't really care for sudoku


----------



## MrParaduo (Nov 23, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Nice. Pretty accurate too if I do say so myself.


 YAAY!!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 23, 2009)

*Yog Sothoth*

Without question, you have a sense of wit about yourself. Knowledge and wisdom are your key aspects and/or desires near bar none to anything else life has to offer. You're more or less a hermit, and apathy is your usual response to anything not generally regarding you or your motives. You are akin to those who watch rather than do, preferring to learn from a safe distance and from other people's mistakes and examples, but will commit to action when necessary or when too hard to avoid, though you are usually the one most will come to when needing advise. Your interests include: Science, mathematics, games of logic and strategy, history and philosophy. Your career ideals go from historian, scientific study, writer, editor, doctor and gate keeper. Favorite Term? Y'AI'NG'NGAH YOG-SOTHOTH H'EE-L'GEB F'AI TRHODOG UAAAAH!!

These tests always make my day. lol


----------



## Seas (Nov 25, 2009)

Nyarlathotep apparently.
They got the looks pretty close too!


----------



## Lunao (Dec 12, 2009)

Hehe nice.  I got Nyarlathotep.  I love Lovecraftian mythology.  Personally I serve Yog-Sothoth.  He is the gate, he is the key


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Nyarlathotep             Swab and savvy, you're regarded as the most sneaky and wonderful of the majority. You're a jack of all trades, capable of learning languages and different cultures, but also play in politics and propaganda with envious talent. You're so able to adapt to your surroundings as well, it's as if you're invisible to whatever crowd you hide in, though loving to show off on occasion. But even with this talent and power, you aren't one for major spot light, rather preferring to either stand as second in command or the shadow lord behind a figure head, usually causing some to wish vengeance on you. Your interests include: fashion, culture study, deceptive intrigue, hard working, science and music. Your career hopes are based around politics, news reporting, psychology, entertainment, spying, management and fine arts. Favorite term? None, you prefer music!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

im shub-niggurath according to that first one

Mysterious and yet adored by friends and family, you are the mother/father figure of any group you stand in, even if there's already one to be found. You tend to act like a stubborn old goat, or so those under you would say, but really you have an open capacity for love and generous giving, even being a symbol of fertility in both metaphorical and/or literal sense. You're also a bit of a wild child yourself, enjoying woodlands, wild life of all shapes and sizes, but most of all getting dirty, sometimes seeming to have energy enough for two people when you work or play. Your interests include: Gardening, family, cooking, going out for fun and having social gatherings. Your career aspirations involve anything out doors, underground or to do with agriculture and animals, medicine and family. Favorite term? IÃ¤! Shub-Niggurath!

whatever


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2009)

Yog Sothoth

Without question, you have a sense of wit about yourself. Knowledge and wisdom are your key aspects and/or desires near bar none to anything else life has to offer. You're more or less a hermit, and apathy is your usual response to anything not generally regarding you or your motives. You are akin to those who watch rather than do, preferring to learn from a safe distance and from other people's mistakes and examples, but will commit to action when necessary or when too hard to avoid, though you are usually the one most will come to when needing advise. Your interests include: Science, mathematics, games of logic and strategy, history and philosophy. Your career ideals go from historian, scientific study, writer, editor, doctor and gate keeper. Favorite Term? Y'AI'NG'NGAH YOG-SOTHOTH H'EE-L'GEB F'AI TRHODOG UAAAAH!!

Everything but the hermit bit is at least slightly accurate for me.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 12, 2009)

*Shub-Niggurath*

Mysterious and yet adored by friends and family, you are the mother/father figure of any group you stand in, even if there's already one to be found. You tend to act like a stubborn old goat, or so those under you would say, but really you have an open capacity for love and generous giving, even being a symbol of fertility in both metaphorical and/or literal sense. You're also a bit of a wild child yourself, enjoying woodlands, wild life of all shapes and sizes, but most of all getting dirty, sometimes seeming to have energy enough for two people when you work or play. Your interests include: Gardening, family, cooking, going out for fun and having social gatherings. Your career aspirations involve anything out doors, underground or to do with agriculture and animals, medicine and family. Favorite term? IÃ¤! Shub-Niggurath!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

*Azathoth

*    Even though your mental skills may be questioned, you make up for it by becoming the center of attention, whether simply because you are worthy of respect, or because to ignore you warrants quick and utter obliteration of everything that exists. You tend to be a heavy sleeper, but lose your temper if prematurely woken up. In this regard, you're pretty much Nuclear Chaos in every sense of the term, strong and central to any effort you're involved unless under severe pressure or stress. Your interests include: music, sleeping, parties and anything that commits to little amounts of energy. As for career choices, you'll usually focus around leadership, graveyard shifts and/or being indoors. Favorite term? MANA-YOOD-SUSHAI!!



... way to accurate (besides the being dumb part)


----------



## moonchylde (Dec 13, 2009)

*Y'golonac*






 	 	A loner by nature, you tend to hate feeling trapped or restricted to anything without a good enough reason. You can be sadistic in humor, expression or imagination, but you always give a chance for people to get back at you (though them failing is common enough). But you also have a love for books and literature of any kind, though secretive information is your passion. You prefer to have others do your work for you too, acting through them to work your cunning plans and more tedious chores, but never without compensation for the deed. You are also an understanding individual, usually seeing eye to eye with others, even if you lose your head in an argument. You also tend to make unexpected decisions either to prove yourself, or gain pleasure in the confusion and gall of your rivals. Your interests may include: cooking, reading, writing, art, solitary activity and occult studies. Your career likings range from chef, librarian and author to spy and secret detective. Favorite term? Too many to count!




Ok, that's scary accurate.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... way to accurate (besides the being dumb part)


No, it was pretty damn accurate with that.


----------

